# Couple questions



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

A couple of questions.

1) On the old boards once you read ah thread it changed from yellow to blue to show what is read. On this board so far that isn't happening.

Edited out question 2 as figured it out on my own.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

test


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 9, 2002)

As you've read a post the envelope will turn blue.

In combination with "Mark forum read"  this will not work though (because that will turn all envelopes turn blue)


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

test too


----------

